# computer won't turn on..??????????



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

This summer i left for some school rotations and when i came back, (about 3-4 weeks later) and my computer won't power up. Was wondering what could be wrong?

I had it hooked up to a surge protector

It always worked good but was about 4 years old

Could it just be the power cable?

thanks for any advice


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Could be a bunch of different things.

Does the power/charge light come "on" and light up when you plug it in?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't even know what that is.... :-?

but there isn't any light that comes on, atleast that i notice..


----------



## duckman13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Could be a bad power supply. Unplug the computer and press and hold in the power button for around 10 seconds. Plug the computer back in and try powering on. Doesnt always work but have seen it work.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

averyghg said:


> This summer i left for some school rotations and when i came back, (about 3-4 weeks later) and my computer won't power up. Was wondering what could be wrong?
> 
> I had it hooked up to a surge protector
> 
> ...


Wait just a min. If your computer doesn't work then how did you post on NoDak? You must be messin with us.

Just Kidding. first of all what type of compuer is it? PM me and I'll help you out man!


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine did that and it was the little internal battery.


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

Could be as simple as the power button, just fixed one that had that problem.


----------

